# This had to happen eventually.



## skiprat (Jan 9, 2012)

LOL!!! Ladies and Gents, boys and girls, may I present the making of a Worthless Bolt :tongue:

This was my very last stainless bolt in my blank box and it was screaming to be made into a Worthless Bolt. 
No pressure, no Vacuum, just a little bit of swearing:biggrin:

I'll post the finished pen in SOYP:wink:


----------



## Gofer (Jan 9, 2012)

Now that is COOL!!!

Bruce


----------



## hewunch (Jan 9, 2012)

Has anyone ever told you your lift doesn't go all the way to the penthouse? You are crazy! That is an awesome pen, and as always, you do great work.


----------



## Younka (Jan 9, 2012)

That is very cool, great job!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 9, 2012)

That's just plain outstanding Steven. Looks like a fair amount of time involved in making this one but, well worth it I'm sure. The pen is amazing.


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 9, 2012)

The boy just ain't right...What is in the water over there?:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 9, 2012)

Over the top... out of the box... crazy cool. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 9, 2012)

Think i'll have to pull you up on the "Trade Descriptions" there Steven.
That is never 'worthless', as with all your work it is totally 'Priceless'!!!
One day , maybe one day, i might make it to be 1% as good as you.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 9, 2012)

Skiprat,

It is so good to have you back posting again.  Your designs are always super creative and your workmanship top notch!  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jan 9, 2012)

That is beyond words...

Thanks for sharing your great work.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome. I just watched all your vids on youtube and they are well worth watching.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

Too cool my friend.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for amazing me again. The pictures showing how you accomplish your magic are great.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 9, 2012)

If you got rid of the termites in your shop you wouldn't have to repair those bolts. :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks:biggrin:



UKpenmaker said:


> Think i'll have to pull you up on the "Trade Descriptions" there Steven.
> That is never 'worthless', as with all your work it is totally 'Priceless'!!!
> One day , maybe one day, i might make it to be 1% as good as you.


 
Whoa there Andy......back the trolley up a bit!!!. You were making pens at least as good as mine, long before I got here. You were also the one that travelled all the way to my place to teach me how to use a skew!! Now while I may not use a skew too often these days, it did teach me the meaning of SHARP!!!
It is also wonderful to see you posting again:wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 9, 2012)

The man is simply heads, shoulders, nuts and bolts ahead of us mortals. Amazing!!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 9, 2012)

Seems like an awful lot of trouble to go to to make a pen.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome pen!  Just a huge wow.  That was is so cool.


----------



## Chris Burton (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice work. What kind of adhesive do you use to attach the resin & metal to each other? 

The next logical step is to make a threaded base for it to sit on a desk?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 9, 2012)

It take a pretty sick man to mess up a nice bolt like that.  Shame on you.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 9, 2012)

Winner, winner... chicken dinner!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 9, 2012)

Stephen,

You are one sick individual! You make this look so easy and I know it is not!

Thanks for coming back to IAP where you belong!!

I am amazed with your work and where you get your ideas.....!


----------



## soligen (Jan 9, 2012)

You gave me a good chuckle - thanks, and great work!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like it's time to hit the skips once again in search of some more bolts!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 9, 2012)

George, It may be time that we step up to the plate and pass the hat to  raise funds for one of our fellow members in need!  Yes I will be the first to drop a coin in the hat to raise funds to buy  Stephen  a dozen shiny new stainless steel bolts. It would be a shame nay a crime to deprive Skip of his beloved materials from which he magicaly transforms them into divine masterpieces for us to worship. 

Whos with me.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 9, 2012)

mredburn said:


> George, It may be time that we step up to the plate and pass the hat to raise funds for one of our fellow members in need! Yes I will be the first to drop a coin in the hat to raise funds to buy Stephen a dozen shiny new stainless steel bolts. It would be a shame nay a crime to deprive Skip of his beloved materials from which he magicaly transforms them into divine masterpieces for us to worship.
> 
> Whos with me.


Ah what the heck........ I'm in for a quarter!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 9, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > George, It may be time that we step up to the plate and pass the hat to raise funds for one of our fellow members in need! Yes I will be the first to drop a coin in the hat to raise funds to buy Stephen a dozen shiny new stainless steel bolts. It would be a shame nay a crime to deprive Skip of his beloved materials from which he magicaly transforms them into divine masterpieces for us to worship.
> ...


 

Aaw gee thanks, ................you guys are all heart!!!!!.:biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Jan 10, 2012)

Stephen

Beautiful Pen. I think you lift goes all the way to the penthouse. You are just either striped or cross threaded, but not rusty or tarnished.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 10, 2012)

Skiprat, 
Your pens aren't out of the square, they are out of this WORLD. You make people strive for better and different pen designs. You really stretch the imagination.
Who would have thought that a simple bolt can become a work of ART.
Glad to see you back on board
Kryn


----------



## Dustygoose (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW!!  Awesome job


----------



## drgoretex (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice!  You're making me wish I had a metal lathe...

Ken


----------



## pianomanpj (Jan 10, 2012)

Steven, you are a sick man. Please don't ever change!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2012)

drgoretex said:


> Very nice! You're making me wish I had a metal lathe...
> 
> Ken


 
No lies, ......a metal lathe certainly helps.:biggrin: BUT you *don't* need one to make a pen like this. :wink:


----------

